
How to save the princess in 8 programming languages - madradavid
https://toggl.com/programming-princess
======
cocktailpeanuts
I don't really get it. I guess the JS one is kinda funny but maybe I don't
deeply understand these other languages enough to get the joke.

I didn't even get the C one. Is it saying it's too powerful?

~~~
wst_
Read here: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null-
terminated_string#Limitat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null-
terminated_string#Limitations)

I on the other hand do not get others than C. Especially Java one, and I've
done a lot of Java so far.

